# Skil Date Codes Through the Years



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

While I can decipher all the Skil alpha date codes for their stuff made between January 1974 and December 1997, I am wondering whether or not Skil actually used the letters A-M (excluding "I") as date codes for their products made from 1950 to 1973?

I know during the 1974-97 period, the date code was not originally embossed on the nameplate (that happened in November 1978, the start of 1979 model year production) but on a separate decal applied elsewhere on the tool. The 1974-style date code may also be embossed on the separate warning decal, as exemplified on the 50th Anniversary Edition model 77:50 produced between November 1987 and March 1988.

I don't remember when Skil abandoned the alpha date code system but it would have worked through 12/97 (when all the letters are used up = "ZZ" corresponding to that last mfg. date I mentioned), but what I mean is that I do not know if Skil actually had used it through to then or if they abandoned it around 1995 or '96-the time when Bosch had acquired Emerson Electric's 50% stake in S-B Power Tool Company-but I do know they actually continued using the system for a few years after it formed SBPTC in 1992, since I actually spotted the date code "HWP" on a model 77 ("WP" means 2/94) formerly listed on eBay.

Later Skil date codes took on various forms such as "28101 - 29231" (to mean: 2=2002, 81=January and 01=1st day of month and 92=December, 31=31st day of month). "38101" corresponds to January 1, 2003, and "48725" corresponds to July 25, 2004, and other times more simple stuff like "101" for January 2011 and "112" for December 2011.

~Ben


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben and others-I realize this is an old thread, but I just got an old corded Craftsman circular saw and it might be related to the OP. BTW, the saw still works.

I've included a picture of the saw and its badges. I really have two questions:

1) Can you help me identify it? 2) Do you have any tips on cleaning and polishing up the aluminum case?





































I suspect, but I don't know, that the 9-57 numbers stamped on the badge are the month and year of manufacture.

Thanks in advance for any advice, Ben or others.


----------

